# In Praise of Bacon (Sonnet)



## E. Zamora (Aug 30, 2014)

Oh, this wondrous thing from slaughtered swine,
with scrambl'd eggs adorns my plate,
thou delights my tongue with taste divine,
thou art the finest flesh I e'er have ate!

Oh, bless’d glistening strip of greasy stuff,
devour’d from morn' to evening’s feast,
Of thee, dear meat I’ll ne’r be served enough; 
no other susten’ce compares; fish nor fowl nor beast.

With lettuce and tomato 'twixt some crispy toast,
or naked from the skillet whence it came,
of all God’s giv’n meats, 'tis you I love the most,
of my desire for thee, I feel not guilt or shame.

So long as I can rise to eat and ‘neath pan set ablaze,
dear bacon, I’ll devour thee and ever sing thy praise.[FONT=&Verdana]
[/FONT]


----------



## Miles-Kirk (Aug 30, 2014)

I cannot express how much I love this sonnet, the language, the topic, the flow. Really well done, considering, it is a different concept. Bacon IS awesome, though.

Keep up the good work.


----------



## Pidgeon84 (Aug 30, 2014)

Brilliant!


----------



## escorial (Aug 30, 2014)

sizzler man


----------



## Firemajic (Aug 30, 2014)

What a delicious sonnet! I can tell that you are passionate about the subject...Love all the mouth watering witty details, this was written by a man in love. Well done!nthego:If you will excuse me, I am off to fix a BLT!  Peace...Jul


----------



## xiaoman (Aug 30, 2014)

A yummy sonnet. )  I wonder if I am allowed to  translate it ~~Thanks!


----------



## Ethan (Aug 31, 2014)

This is one hungry poem. really enjoyed it ....and the bacon.


----------



## E. Zamora (Sep 2, 2014)

Thank you all for reading and commenting. Thought I might try writing a sonnet and have some fun doing it. Some of the lines are beat of two off, and I got pretty silly with the faux-archaic language, but I'm glad you all enjoyed it. Thanks too for all the "likes."

Cheers all,

Esteban



xiaoman said:


> A yummy sonnet.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Be my guest.


----------



## nerdybynature (Sep 3, 2014)

BACON!!!!!!!!!!!


----------

